# Duker's Pm-935



## Duker (Apr 20, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## brino (Apr 20, 2015)

Congratulations! That's always an exciting day.

It looks like you have a good equipment collection going on. This should add significantly to your shops abilities.

Hopefully you will be able to duck out of work early on a Monday...........I'll cover for you.

-brino


----------



## Duker (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks brino,  I am driving in to work to attend a few meetings then cutting out for the rest of the day to come back and finish the un-packing.


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 20, 2015)

Wait until you get the crate and plastic off... it will be a work of art... 

I found leaving the head turned down, until the mill was placed in position (in my case, on a stand and where it sits today), worked out better... that is, after I turned the head up and realized it needed to be down again... <grin>


----------



## jds (Apr 29, 2015)

Duker, congratulations on your Mill!  Is it 3 phase? 
JD


----------



## Duker (Apr 29, 2015)

jds said:


> Duker, congratulations on your Mill!  Is it 3 phase?
> JD



Thanks JDS, I opted to go with the single phase TV model. After seeing Mike's ( aka zmotorsports) video I ended up buying that model. 

I just got back into town as I had to travel for work the day after I got the mill so I am just now getting a chance to set it up. I started welding up a mobile base and running some power etc.. I am still missing the DRO and the light that Matt was going to send separately.  I will post some more pictures hopefully this weekend with it closer to "making some chips" mode.


----------



## tmarks11 (Apr 30, 2015)

Does the 935 have jacking screws to adjust the tilt and nod of the head?


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes...
Both tilt and nod have jack screws, as well as 3 locking bolts.

And of course the head will move rotationally on the main body, as well as go forwards and backwards horizontally.

Just like a BP... grin!


----------



## zmotorsports (May 4, 2015)

Duke, sorry I missed this thread.  Congrats on your mill. 

I am anxiously awaiting more pictures of it all set up and making chips.

Mike.


----------



## wrmiller (May 4, 2015)

You've been working too hard Mike...


----------



## Duker (May 4, 2015)

zmotorsports said:


> Duke, sorry I missed this thread.  Congrats on your mill.
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting more pictures of it all set up and making chips.
> 
> Mike.



Thanks Mike. I just finished building the mobile base and will be loading the mill onto the base tonight. Next will be mounting the pneumatic power draw bar courtesy of you.  Hopefully I can post some pics later this week.  If all goes well some chips this next weekend.


----------



## zmotorsports (May 5, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> You've been working too hard Mike...



Ya, I haven't been on here much due to being so busy.  I guess that is a good thing but I am ready to slow down just a bit.

Mike.


----------



## Duker (May 25, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## brav65 (May 25, 2015)

Hey Duker sweet rig.  I am very envious of you guys with the bigger machines.  I have a little baby PM-25MV which I am learning to use.  This is a great place to find lots of ingenious solutions to getting things done.  I probably spend way too much time reading all of these threads.


----------



## GA Gyro (May 25, 2015)

Looks GREAT!  

My stand is a variation of yours... I have removable outriggers with the wheels... otherwise it is a rectangle like yours.

I need to get busy and design/make a power draw bar... however most of this will have to wait until the fall.  

AC season is in full swing... I am too busy making $$$... to spend much time in the shop.  Usually by Labor Day weekend... it slows down and I can get back to personal stuff.


----------



## Duker (May 25, 2015)

brav65 said:


> Hey Duker sweet rig.  I am very envious of you guys with the bigger machines.  I have a little baby PM-25MV which I am learning to use.  This is a great place to find lots of ingenious solutions to getting things done.  I probably spend way too much time reading all of these threads.



I am right there with you on spending time reading the posts. I have picked some great ideas and am already planning for my lathe purchase.


----------



## Duker (May 25, 2015)

GA Gyro said:


> Looks GREAT!
> 
> My stand is a variation of yours... I have removable outriggers with the wheels... otherwise it is a rectangle like yours.
> 
> I need to get busy and design/make a power draw bar... however most of this will have to wait until the fall .



I have only used the draw bar a few times most of it in testing, but I can't see how I could live without one now that I have it.  I would look at Mike's new design he made as does a good job of describing the build in his video.


----------



## zmotorsports (May 26, 2015)

Duke, it looks great and so does the shop.  Very nice job on the base.

Thanks for the kind words and I am glad to hear you are happy with the power drawbar.  I love not having to wrench on the drawbar, tool changes are so slick.

Keep the pics coming.

Mike.


----------



## Smudgemo (Jun 3, 2015)

Sweet!  I was just using mine a few minutes ago and I can honestly say I'm in no way sorry I bought it.  

What do you mean with regards to applying way oil?  Aside from the head, I just use the one-shot system.  It migrates to the base eventually on mine, too.

-Ryan


----------



## Duker (Jun 4, 2015)

Ryan,  this is where I am going to show my true ignorance but it appeared that a common practice was to apply a heavier weight oil (than the Vactra 2 in the one shot system ) to the vertical and the horizontal ways.  I may have totally misunderstood but I have been applying a light coat with a brush as it didn't appear my oiler was getting oil to the surfaces. Again, that could be because I was not moving the table back and forth much yet or up and down with the limited use I have had with the mill so far.  That was my reason for asking. 

The other question I had is I see all of you guys with the DRO and I was curious where you got the collet rack that is hanging off of your DRO.  Was that something you customized or does Matt sell those.?


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 4, 2015)

I pull on the one-shot until I see oil starting to leak out around the ways. Then I know it's got oil. 

I only use Vactra 4 on my vertical ways because it is more 'tacky' and will stay longer.


----------



## Duker (Jun 4, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> I pull on the one-shot until I see oil starting to leak out around the ways. Then I know it's got oil.
> 
> I only use Vactra 4 on my vertical ways because it is more 'tacky' and will stay longer.



Bill, I think it may have been one of your posts on your Charter Oak mill where I saw the Vactra 4 mentioned which is what I have been using.  My issue is I may be applying too much which would not be the first time I have been found to be overdoing something! . I am going to check my oiler out to see if it is working correctly this weekend so hopefully I will have a better handle on it by then.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 4, 2015)

If your 935 has way wipers (and I think it does) then brushing oil onto the ways may not actually get the oil between the sliding surfaces. Let us know how you make out with the oiler.


----------



## Smudgemo (Jun 4, 2015)

Personally, I just screwed my collet rack to the wall behind my mill.  The racks on the B-ports at the industrial arts place I've attended were mounted to the column of the mill (the side.)  I don't think I'd want to hang anything extra from my dro arm, but that's just me.  I could see using a heavier oil on the vertical parts, but I doubt that I'm ever going to wear anything out at this rate. 
-Ryan


----------



## Smudgemo (Jun 4, 2015)

Actually, where you may want to put some light oil is on the sliding covers under the saddle.  I was adjusting my gib and noticed they didn't move very well and with the table all the way back a gap above the screw opened.  A bit of spindle oil and things are moving properly.  Just a thought.
-Ryan


----------



## Duker (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks Ryan, I will check it out.


----------



## HighWall (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a PM935TV on the way.  I'd be very grateful for a link to images detailing uncrating, use of a cherry picker and sawzall to get it off the pallet.  My rolling base is already made, but getting the mill onto it safely is my biggest concern.

Thanks!


----------



## Duker (Jun 5, 2015)

HighWall said:


> I have a PM935TV on the way.  I'd be very grateful for a link to images detailing uncrating, use of a cherry picker and sawzall to get it off the pallet.  My rolling base is already made, but getting the mill onto it safely is my biggest concern.
> 
> Thanks!



HighWall, 

Unfortunately due to time constraints I didn't take any pictures of that part of the process but if you check out GAGyro's and Catoctin's threads they illustrate some great shots of their unloading process.  GA shows how he cut the pallet down which worked so that I could slide my engine hoist up to the mill. If you have an engine leveler that can handle the weight it's even easier as you can level the mill to drop it easily into a base.


----------



## catoctin (Jun 5, 2015)

Duker,
You and GAGyro are fortunate that they did not double pallet your mills.  It appears RR has stopped doing that.  My mill teetered on the junky second pallet.  I believe Zmotorsport has the same issue and his fell over in the truck.  Pallet cutting was out of the question for me.  I planned to rent a gantry crane the next day after delivery but after seeing how unstable things were decided to do it the same day.  

HighWall,
Use the lift ring on top of the mill for lifting.  Be advised that this isn't a perfect balance point for the mill and it will tilt nose down.  Smudgemo pointed this out to me beforehand.   I needed to use the gantry crane as the main lifting apparatus and then had to use my engine lift to tilt the nose up in order to get the second pallet out.  Matt and I covered the headroom estimate on the gantry crane a head of time but we didn't account for the second pallet.

-Joe


----------



## Smudgemo (Jun 5, 2015)

I seem to recall if you spin the head 180* the balance point improves for the eye-bolt.  I got my driver to take his crappy pallet out from under mine before he left - I think I stacked 2x4s while he worked the pallet jack.  They need the second pallet because the jack is the same width as the middle supports on the pallet from PM.  Do be careful until you get this thing in place.  It's not a K/T or Cincinnati, but it's still plenty heavy.

I have a few photos of my unboxing and pallet cutting here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/smudgemo/sets/72157641342401814   My crate was in such fine shape that I repurposed the materials for a new bench.
-Ryan


----------

